# People are duping NMT's now?



## kylie32123 (May 13, 2020)

I was waiting. I was wondering when this day would come. Well, now its here. 

NOW I KNOW WHAT EVERYONE'S THINKING, MYSELF INCLUDED, "Oh no, this is going to mess up the economy even more." and you're right. It will. Another thing I'm wondering is, will this corrupt your game? I'm honestly tempted to do it for the simple fact that I can't afford any villager I want. And I know others in my position will be tempted to go this route rather than doing the campsite method. Thoughts?


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

Please omit the step-by-step method. While your intentions are good, you shouldn't post it out in the open. 
We're OK to discuss it though. A thread about the thing was up yesterday.


----------



## Sloom (May 13, 2020)

nooooo... I earned all my nmt painstakingly and now the price is gonna crash? :( 
i hAvE dIED eveRY DAY waitINg fOr yOU


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

well, maybe this will make villagers such as raymond more easy to obtain?


----------



## kylie32123 (May 13, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Please omit the step-by-step method. While your intentions are good, you shouldn't post it out in the open.
> We're OK to discuss it though. A thread about the thing was up yesterday.


After thinking about it, you are correct, we shouldn't be spreading it around...my bad!


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

Sloom said:


> nooooo... I earned all my nmt painstakingly and now the price is gonna crash? :(
> i hAvE dIED eveRY DAY waitINg fOr yOU


Honestly? With this you don't need to PAY a boatload of NMT for Raymond auctions. You can just remove your internet and procure enough NMT to get infinite islands to get your dreamies. Time consuming, sure, but there's no repercussions.

No one will extort anyone again. (Disclaimer: I do not condone duping. BUT I will be in support of quashing Raymond extortionists.)


----------



## Kyneria (May 13, 2020)

It doesn't look game breaking, like other methods such as the one with 2x1, 1x1 items in which you could get invisible cloned items and such. That being said I'm too lazy to do it (I learned about this method yesterday after doing a little bit of research, but today I woke up to several videos made about it so yeah, Nintendo will probably find a way to patch this even quicker?).

I have 2 opinions on this.

1- Part of me wants to end the NMT madness, more so the real cash for NMT part of it. If everyone can have unlimited NMTs, everyone can hunt their dreamies and more to their heart's contempt, and I love that idea.

2- I know the implications of this in the economy, and my only problem would be if this is patched. If it's patched, only those who had the time and will to do this will gain so much NMT, and by default the economy will inflate again.

If only a few have the NMT power = inflation
If everyone can have them = NMTs value turn to 0

By the looks of the method, other things such as bells and most items can also be duplicated, so yeah, if it's not patched.... It can go really good or really bad.

I actually want this to stay, for some reason, perhaps for the amount the scams regarding villagers I've been reading about, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Honestly? With this you don't NEED to pay a boatload of NMT for Raymond auctions. You can just remove your internet and procure enough NMT to get infinite islands to get your dreamies. Time consuming, sure, but there's no repercussions.
> 
> No one will extort anyone again.


Your 100% right!


----------



## Megina (May 13, 2020)

Abdallah has a video up on the method too.
*(Edit - Removed Video Link)*

He is a pretty big channel, so I think (hopefully) that Nintendo will see the video quickly and this will get adjusted... xvx;;


----------



## Sweetley (May 13, 2020)

Was only a matter of time till this happens... The amount of glitches this game has is kinda shocking, can't remember if New Leaf also suffered from such at the beginning.


----------



## Believe (May 13, 2020)

It was only a matter of time I guess. Outside of some villager trading inflation, I was actually quite a fan of NMT being used as a currency for item trades. It made it a lot easier than trying to trade with millions of bells at a time.


----------



## Sloom (May 13, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Honestly? With this you don't NEED to pay a boatload of NMT for Raymond auctions. You can just remove your internet and procure enough NMT to get infinite islands to get your dreamies. Time consuming, sure, but there's no repercussions.
> 
> No one will extort anyone again.



I have no interest in raymond lol, I earned 2000nmt by spending almost a week straight villager trading and I was planning on using it to buy everything on my item wishlist and large star fragments etc. I would've easily ran out of nmt because there's just so much stuff I want. now im doomed :(


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> Your 100% right!


Like I said, I don't condone duping BUT, I will accept the consequences of Raymond auctions/extortion to be gone and rendered void. I despise the hate Raymond has to face just because of human greed. If this means settling the anger of people towards him, I'll allow it.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Sloom said:


> I have no interest in raymond lol, I earned 2000nmt by spending almost a week straight villager trading and I was planning on using it to buy everything on my item wishlist and large star fragments etc. I would've easily ran out of nmt because there's just so much stuff I want. now im doomed :(


I can still trade via NMT. It's more harder but it's still a valid currency. I'm more cackling at the dumpster fire that is the villager auctions/trading. Sorry for the people who rely on villager trading. I mean, I myself is a villager trader but I'll accept it. The NMT hell needs to be over. I'm tired of it and the division it caused. I'm super tired of it LOL.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 13, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> well, maybe this will make villagers such as raymond more easy to obtain?


The opposite actually. Maybe here on the forum people will start valuing TBT more because it's the only stable currency left, but typically when more currency enters an economy, the prices tend to go way up rather than going down. More NMTs = each NMT is worth less = things that used to cost 500 NMT now cost 1000 NMT (etc). Even with this, the best way of getting him is still the campsite method.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 13, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Like I said, I don't condone duping BUT, I will accept the consequences of Raymond auctions/extortion to be gone and rendered void. I despise the hate Raymond has to face just because of human greed. If this means settling the anger of people towards him, I'll allow it.


I really don’t think this will get rid of Raymond extortions like you think it will.  Even with infinite NMT, it still takes an extreme amount of time to find Raymond naturally on an island by yourself.  The average time is around 15 hours, how many people do you think have the patience for that?  And what if you are extremely unlucky, or even a little unlucky? 

sure they might lessen, but they won’t be gone by any stretch of the imagination unless there’s a literal villager dupe.  

As for my two cents on the subject, I suppose it was inevitable that this would happen, but at the same time I’m extremely saddened.  Unless this is patched immediately, the ACNH marketplace is dead.


----------



## Kyneria (May 13, 2020)

Allow me to make a little joke, but one of the things I think you can't dupe with that method are rotten turnips.

Get ready for the rotten turnip economy, a _stinky economy._

But yeah if this stays for a while I see TBT exchanges increasing and item trades.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 13, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> The opposite actually. Maybe here on the forum people will start valuing TBT more because it's the only stable currency left, but typically when more currency enters an economy, the prices tend to go way up rather than going down. More NMTs = each NMT is worth less = things that used to cost 500 NMT now cost 1000 NMT (etc). Even with this, the best way of getting him is still the campsite method.


Yup, unfortunately the prices are going to get inflated because now people have a way of duplicating NMT so people are going to charge more for items, villagers, and DIY's to keep the prices fair but this isn't going to end well...


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 13, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> The opposite actually. Maybe here on the forum people will start valuing TBT more because it's the only stable currency left, but typically when more currency enters an economy, the prices tend to go way up rather than going down. More NMTs = each NMT is worth less = things that used to cost 500 NMT now cost 1000 NMT (etc). Even with this, the best way of getting him is still the campsite method.


Exactly. If a lot of people dupe tons and tons of NMT, the ridiculous prices for Raymond and other new villagers will only go up, not down, and it will be even harder for anyone who doesn't dupe or buy NMTs to win those auctions.


----------



## Kyneria (May 13, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> I really don’t think this will get rid of Raymond extortions like you think it will.  Even with infinite NMT, it still takes an extreme amount of time to find Raymond naturally on an island by yourself.  The average time is around 15 hours, how many people do you think have the patience for that?  And what if you are extremely unlucky, or even a little unlucky?
> 
> sure they might lessen, but they won’t be gone by any stretch of the imagination unless there’s a literal villager dupe.
> 
> As for my two cents on the subject, I suppose it was inevitable that this would happen, but at the same time I’m extremely saddened.  Unless this is patched immediately, the ACNH marketplace is dead.


Sorry, I know you're not answering to me, but why would people ask for NMTs for villagers like now? If they can also have an insane amount


----------



## IonicKarma (May 13, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> Sorry, I know you're not answering to me, but why would people ask for NMTs for villagers like now? If they can also have an insane amount


They won’t ask for NMTs, they will ask for whatever new currency arises from this mess (probably some unreleased event crafting item after the dupe glitch is patched)


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

just i disclaimer, i had no idea it would make villager prices go up!


----------



## Llunavale (May 13, 2020)

Yeah if anything it will make the cost of villagers go up - at least unless some new form of in-game currency is decided after the glitch is patched.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 13, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> Sorry, I know you're not answering to me, but why would people ask for NMTs for villagers like now? If they can also have an insane amount


I think the precedent is already set by the fact that after in-game bells (or items worth a lot of bells, I forget how exactly it happened) were duped in New Leaf, people just asked for higher and higher prices when trading with them, even though it became very easy to obtain a lot of bells through trading and they had little value. Granted, on this forum trading for TBT might just become more popular if NMTs go down in value. But there will always be people who don't want TBT.


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> The opposite actually. Maybe here on the forum people will start valuing TBT more because it's the only stable currency left, but typically when more currency enters an economy, the prices tend to go way up rather than going down. More NMTs = each NMT is worth less = things that used to cost 500 NMT now cost 1000 NMT (etc). Even with this, the best way of getting him is still the campsite method.


For items, maybe? But why use 2000 NMT you duped when you can use all that resources to hunt for your dreamies and you won't even have to spend bells for it, the only time you'll be paying now is your _*patience*_. I will be honest: NMT was NEVER valuable. It was only valuable because of the villager hunting hoopla.

Now, if you have literally all the tickets you need you don't have to TT, you don't have to campsite shuffle too hard. You just need to endure the time you will pour into for finding your dreamies. Besides, 90% of the villagers has an amiibo. Only the new ones has no amiibos (yet).

Then again, this is only applicable to dupers who duped. The pure ones might have a difficult time getting their dreamies now since everyone who's willing to do this are too busy to find dreamies via duped NMT or buy DIYs.

I guess it's impatience and the self-imposed game limitations (i.e no TTing) vs people who don't care about anything.

I already have the dreamies I got so I personally don't care less about the villager trading anymore. I'm just gonna see how the economy goes from here on out.


----------



## Kyneria (May 13, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> They won’t ask for NMTs, they will ask for whatever new currency arises from this mess (probably some unreleased event crafting item after the dupe glitch is patched)


But that even has a limit, why would you need some crafting item/ resource unlimited? With NMT tickets you can use them... endlessly, some item, you get it, it's done, you have it. 

There is also the possibility of an increase in villager exchanges? Though I don't have much faith when it comes to greed and I partially agree that people will find a new ''coin'' even if it's useless outside being a coin.


----------



## Ceres (May 13, 2020)

Honestly the market for villagers is ridiculous as it is. I'm really happy the campsite method was discovered because its how I am going to get my dreamies, since the odds are better if youre missing that personality.
I don't really think duping NMT is worth for the hunt though because, like someone else said, its still such a low chance to find him. I guess if you already have a smug its your only option.

Still really unfortunate how the villager economy is going but I figure its not worth to participate in rn anyways since I don't have enough patience to accumulate 1000s of NMT (legit or not) nevermind transport them to someones town with the 5 minutes of cutscenes each time, but thats just my rant I guess


----------



## alitwick (May 13, 2020)

Megina said:


> Abdallah has a video up on the method too.
> *(Edit - Removed Video Link)*
> 
> He is a pretty big channel, so I think (hopefully) that Nintendo will see the video quickly and this will get adjusted... xvx;;


Is this the same video that was circulating around a few days ago on duping items or is it new? Either way, I’m disappointed in Abdallah. I used to like his channel, too. 

Part of me thinks that the NMT economy is a bubble by design. At some point, no one will need to go island hopping for dreamies once they’ve acquired them all. In addition, Nintendo is manufacturing more Amiibo cards that‘ll hit the market in a few months time, giving players an easier and less time consuming way to get their dreamies. There’s a good chance Amiibo cards will be created for all of the NH villagers and that FOR SURE will plummet the value of NMTs. It’s only a matter of time before that happens.


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

alitwick said:


> Is this the same video that was circulating around a few days ago on duping items or is it new? Either way, I’m disappointed in Abdallah. I used to like his channel, too.
> 
> Part of me thinks that the NMT economy is a bubble by design. At some point, no one will need to go island hopping for dreamies once they’ve acquired them all. In addition, Nintendo is manufacturing more Amiibo cards that‘ll hit the market in a few months time, giving players an easier and less time consuming way to get their dreamies. There’s a good chance Amiibo cards will be created for all of the NH villagers and that FOR SURE will plummet the value of NMTs. It’s only a matter of time before that happens.



Yeah. I was actually against this. I'm aware of the inflation it might bring if the NMT thing was gonna be dupable. But honestly, did NMT have a purpose besides looking for villagers? Like, bells, you can buy items. NMT can give you extra resources and villagers but that's it usually. I think NMT got overglorified too much. 

The economy was in ruins the moment the crown spin was out. NMT duping is possibly the nail in the coffin. I hate inflation but honestly if the new villagers gets an Amiibo soon is there really gonna be a point to NMT?


----------



## kylie32123 (May 13, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Yeah. I was actually against this. I'm aware of the inflation it might bring if the NMT thing was gonna be dupable. But honestly, did NMT have a purpose besides looking for villagers? Like, bells, you can buy items. NMT can give you extra resources and villagers but that's it usually. I think NMT got overglorified too much.
> 
> The economy was in ruins the moment the crown spin was out. NMT duping is possibly the nail in the coffin. I hate inflation but honestly if the new villagers gets an Amiibo soon is there really gonna be a point to NMT?


Im actually hoping new amiibo cards come out soon. ive been complaining for a while about how unfair it is for people to shell out so much for game pixels, spending 5 bucks a pack shouldnt be a problem for people tbh. i just hope people dont start getting even MORE greedy with this glitch. however, knowing society, it probably will be that way unfortunately


----------



## Believe (May 13, 2020)

The hate towards NMT is also extremely strange to me. Regardless of what that form is, some kind of currency WILL come up to equalize the supply / demand of specific popular villagers. How can you truly advocate for inflated bell trading over stackable items like NMT? The problem isn't NMT. It's the hyperinflation of bells from earlier duplication glitches + turnip flipping and the lack of a proper online trading channel in the game. 

I feel like many people are forgetting the days where top tier ACNL villagers were trading in the 15m-25m bell range due to hyper inflation which required a dozen trips to complete.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 13, 2020)

period pooh. who ever discovered this, HOW?

anyway someone will find out a way at some point. the economy is a mess already and complaining about a certain youtuber will literally do NOTHING. if he didn't someone else will. you can type your essays, it will not change the fact that people have tried & spread the word on this. i just give up, i barely trade anyway. i'm at that point of the game where i got most of the diy's i want & villagers i want (i have their amiibos too). i know that's not fair to say because some people are just starting, but they would probably try this too and would have a bigger chance of getting their villagers. it just sucks because the items you'll get from trading won't always be legit. i've always wondered where they get them anyway. does it even matter anymore? let's just hope these items aren't game breaking. the good thing about these items is that they're gone once it's used. it's not like the "katana" glitch where it could potentially glitch a room.


----------



## angelmutt (May 13, 2020)

i honestly find it upsetting that nmt have become the currency people use for trading stuff...they can be hard to get and honestly only let you island hop, which isnt helpful (unless you need resources) if your ten slots are full. i prefer igb


----------



## alitwick (May 13, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Yeah. I was actually against this. I'm aware of the inflation it might bring if the NMT thing was gonna be dupable. But honestly, did NMT have a purpose besides looking for villagers? Like, bells, you can buy items. NMT can give you extra resources and villagers but that's it usually. I think NMT got overglorified too much.
> 
> The economy was in ruins the moment the crown spin was out. NMT duping is possibly the nail in the coffin. I hate inflation but honestly if the new villagers gets an Amiibo soon is there really gonna be a point to NMT?


I think there will still be a group of players who like island hopping and/or can’t afford to buy a boatload of Amiibo booster packs to get the card(s) they want. Those players will be in the minority IMO.

In this scenario, NMTs won’t have the buying power they currently have now, which affects all players. TBT would likely have more buying power (b/c the Stalk Market has made IGBs way easier to earn than in past games.)


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> Im actually hoping new amiibo cards come out soon. ive been complaining for a while about how unfair it is for people to shell out so much for game pixels, spending 5 bucks a pack shouldnt be a problem for people tbh. i just hope people dont start getting even MORE greedy with this glitch. however, knowing society, it probably will be that way unfortunately


Word. I know I sound like I'm happy for this glitch but honestly? I'm just REALLY fed up. I'm just gonna spoof (NFC) if some person leaked the new villagers' BIN files because I'm in a 3rd world country lol too poor to buy booster packs.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (May 13, 2020)

Believe said:


> The hate towards NMT is also extremely strange to me. Regardless of what that form is, some kind of currency WILL come up to equalize the supply / demand of specific popular villagers. How can you truly advocate for inflated bell trading over stackable items like NMT? The problem isn't NMT. It's the hyperinflation of bells from earlier duplication glitches + turnip flipping and the lack of a proper online trading channel in the game.
> 
> I feel like many people are forgetting the days where top tier ACNL villagers were trading in the 15m-25m bell range due to hyper inflation which required a dozen trips to complete.


Too many new users these day don't understand the craziness back then. I joined in 2016, a bit late to the NL scene but the market was just as insane. I remember Marshal/Julian selling for upwards of 50 Million bells, and when tbt was involved 200/300 tbt. Which is an insane amount. 

I have my issues with NH but I'm glad the NMT helps all of us find our villagers at least.


----------



## Florence + The Machine (May 13, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> Too many new users these day don't understand the craziness back then. I joined in 2016, a bit late to the NL scene but the market was just as insane. I remember Marshal/Julian selling for upwards of 50 Million bells, and when tbt was involved 200/300 tbt. Which is an insane amount.


Here's a New Leaf auction of mine where I ended up selling Ankha for 129 million bells lmao. This was way back in 2013 too! You're right that new users don't understand how bad the inflation got. Hopefully the NH economy doesn't meet the same fate!


----------



## SaltedKaramel (May 13, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> Here's a New Leaf auction of mine where I ended up selling Ankha for 129 million bells lmao. This was way back in 2013 too! You're right that new users don't understand how bad the inflation got. Hopefully the NH economy doesn't meet the same fate!


Damn! This insane but im also impressed! Gotta get that NL bellionare rep lmao


----------



## BipolarBear (May 13, 2020)

Keep in mind that NMT prices deflating means that everyone gets more access to them, and people could stop asking for them as tips. This also means that it will become easier to utilize the nook mile island feature of the game, which is to me one of the best ones. Silver lining!


----------



## Florence + The Machine (May 13, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> Damn! This insane but im also impressed! Gotta get that NL bellionare rep lmao


The winner paid in Royal Crowns, so I found someone who had hats as the high price item at Re-Tail, meaning I actually ended up with 258 million (minus however many millions I decided to give the host as a tip). I remember it taking hours for the winner to first drop off the crowns, and then even longer for me to pick them all up and sell them at the other person's town. New Leaf was wild lmao.


----------



## Rambo (May 13, 2020)

Believe said:


> It was only a matter of time I guess. Outside of some villager trading inflation, I was actually quite a fan of NMT being used as a currency for item trades. It made it a lot easier than trying to trade with millions of bells at a time.


Yep. I actually think NMTs are far more convenient than bells.


----------



## Daveeyboy (May 13, 2020)

A lot of people just bought NMTs or bells on ebay from Switch emulator hackers who can duplicate items way faster/easier than this...essentially with a click of a button.  I always assumed this was the main source of the juiced AC economy...not grinders and glitch/dupe exploiters.


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 13, 2020)

Welp time to check out this dupe


----------



## ForgottenT (May 13, 2020)

It's just gonna inflate prices even further.


----------



## Mello (May 13, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> Thoughts?







The value of items depreciates and it's easier for me to buy whatever I want because of a surplus of all kinds of items circulating out there.

I'm not seeing a problem here.

Oh yeah, let's not forget since even days before the game released to the general public, people already hacked the game and had millions of nook miles and bells. Fast forward to launch week, save editor live, cheats live, ebay/etsy shops with people selling NMT, bells, any item you need all over the place. Nothing really game changing here.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 13, 2020)

Mello said:


> View attachment 258052
> 
> The value of items depreciates and it's easier for me to buy whatever I want because of a surplus of all kinds of items circulating out there.
> 
> I'm not seeing a problem here.



Except why would people duping sell you anything? They're just gonna spend their inflated cloned money to outbid you on items they're missing, supply and demand will inflate to higher and higher prices.


----------



## Mello (May 13, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> Except *why would people duping sell you anything?* They're just gonna spend their inflated cloned money to outbid you on items they're missing, supply and demand will inflate to higher and higher prices.


Think bigger than in-game trade. There's plenty of people duping hopping on the train of doing real money trade for their duped stuff. Doesn't take too much googling to find all the auctions and listings. Hell, I even have some friends in my circle duping and selling their duped stuff on ebay.

As far as the ones that are using their duped bells/NMT to outbid you... this has been happening since week one because of all the people that bought from hackers?

On a related note, people aren't just duping bells and NMT. They're duping artwork and any other rare item under the sun. You want to talk supply and demand? The supply of these items will increase due to the duping in the first place, which in turn means that the value of the items won't be what they used to be anyway.

Lastly, I think Nintendo will patch this duping glitch soon enough anway.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 13, 2020)

Mello said:


> Think bigger than in-game trade. There's plenty of people duping hopping on the train of doing real money trade for their duped stuff. Doesn't take too much googling to find all the auctions and listings.
> 
> As far as the ones that are using their duped bells/NMT to outbid you... this has been happening since week one because of all the people that bought from hackers?
> 
> On a related note, people aren't just duping bells and NMT. They're duping artwork and any other rare item under the sun. You want to talk supply and demand? The supply of these items will increase due to the duping in the first place, which in turn means that the value of the items won't be what they used to be anyway.


You're missing the point, people who clone items wouldn't bother selling them, why would they when they're printing money on their own.
Items will leave the market, not the other way, trading sure if you have something they want.

People have been cloning these things for weeks, have you seen prices go down? I sure haven't, with currencies now getting cloned it'll just get worse.


----------



## kojuuro (May 13, 2020)

I don't see the prices going down after this, if anything it'll go up since they figure tons of people have NMT to spare. Even after people started duping katanas and other things they've been selling them for a lot.  There are some people who do giveaways, but those don't come by that often.


----------



## Mello (May 13, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> You're missing the point, *people who clone items wouldn't bother selling them, why would they when they're printing money on their own.* Items will leave the market, not the other way, trading sure if you have something they want. People have been cloning these things for weeks, have you seen prices go down? I sure haven't, with currencies now getting cloned it'll just get worse.


I think _you're_ the one missing my point actually. I already answered this, but for your convenience I'll repost it here:


Mello said:


> Think bigger than in-game trade. There's plenty of people duping hopping on the train of doing real money trade for their duped stuff. Doesn't take too much googling to find all the auctions and listings. Hell, I even have some friends in my circle duping and selling their duped stuff on ebay.


 And just because you seem to think it's not plausible that dupers would engage in real money trade, here's one such example: 



Spoiler











I don't know what you mean by "_cloning these things for weeks"_. This current duping glitch was made public to everyone roughly 3 days ago. That's a far cry from the _weeks_ you claim.

Furthermore, this glitch is in no way close to the speed of cloning as the original one too; that glitch allowed people to pump 12m straight into their pockets within 45 seconds. This glitch is a multi-step process and you can only clone 5 items at once which takes much longer to do. Also, the margin for error is higher than the orignal glitch, which in itself acts as a deterrent for a lot of players. For this glitch to cause significant damage to AC's economy, we'd have to see this live for quite a bit longer to see a huge shift.

And let's just say for arguments sake that this will cause catastrophic damage to the economy, as you say it will, it'll be patched within days like the original glitch, after which the economy will stabalize after some time. I wouldn't worry too much about it, especially now that it's been made public.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 13, 2020)

In a sense it will be good cause hopefully items will be more easily available (if you don't mind dupes, not that you can tell if it is or not anyways when you're trusting the words of an internet stranger). It will probably inflate the price of rare items and villagers but general access to items should be easier and could drop down to prices like 1 NMT per katana with the 1x1, 1x2 glitch. 

The only people it will affect most is people who don't participate in the glitch.


----------



## RiceBunny (May 13, 2020)

With every inflation, there’s a breaking point. At some point I never wasted time or money on items or villagers because I could get for free from animalcrossingcommunity. When the duping hit, a bunch of giveaways became more active; you could get anything, even items that weren’t from your region(like the Japanese food items). I’m all for inflation and duping, because that means at some point it’ll become worthless and people will just enjoy their game for what it is


----------



## brockbrock (May 13, 2020)

Well, I guess all I can hope is that the duping helps depreciate expensive items so people can just enjoy the game without all of this price gauging, passive aggressive (or sometimes just plain aggressive) bidding and trading (which, thankfully isn't all that common, especially here).

But I hope it doesn't do the opposite and make finding and trading items more difficult for those players who don't dupe and exploit these things.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 13, 2020)

Daveeyboy said:


> A lot of people just bought NMTs or bells on ebay from Switch emulator hackers who can duplicate items way faster/easier than this...essentially with a click of a button.  I always assumed this was the main source of the juiced AC economy...not grinders and glitch/dupe exploiters.



It probably is. Whenever I hear about some new glitch I look it up out of curiosity (don't dupe, but I have a computer background so it's interesting) and when I looked up this one, I instantly thought "too much effort." People who want 500 or 600 NMTs, or whatever Raymond is going for nowadays, will not necessarily want to go through the effort of duping a 10 stack of NMTs that many times.


----------



## Cwynne (May 13, 2020)

I'm not at all interested in any trade involving NMT; I've owned maybe ten throughout the entirety of my playtime. The people asking for hundreds of NMT for items or villagers is honestly just really overwhelming to look at? So I dunno, guess just saying this doesn't really affect me. I've always preferred using TBT for everything because it's the most stable currency here. I can reliably assume that the value of TBT will stay pretty much the same as long as people are using it, yknow?


----------



## Fmarulz (May 13, 2020)

Mello said:


> I think _you're_ the one missing my point actually. I already answered this, but for your convenience I'll repost it here:
> And just because you seem to think it's not plausible that dupers would engage in real money trade, here's one such example:
> 
> 
> ...



Just one thing, the vid shows duping with 5 items But you can easily do it with 15 or even 20 items no problem. You can start with 10NMT and in about 1 hour or so clone up to 1000. I think you can dupe 150 tickets or more each time you make the glitch taking 5-7 min each time you do it.


----------



## Fluuffy (May 13, 2020)

This glitch is really disheartening. I’m scared of wanting to get certain furnitures now if their price is 100 nmt per. Also, I wonder if this glitch is enough to ban or halt the sale or trading of nmt to tbt conversion for the time being.


----------



## Fmarulz (May 13, 2020)

Sory for the dumb question but what is tbt and what are the currencies besides nook miles tickets?


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

Fmarulz said:


> Sory for the dumb question but what is tbt and what are the currencies besides nook miles tickets?


TBT = The Bell Tree (Forum Points), it's the "bells" under our user when we post here.
IGB = In Game Bells 
NMT = Nook Mile Ticket


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 13, 2020)

Yup. There is even a discord server explaining how to dupe and hack ACNH and it is horrible. That is why I am taking a break from NH and playing NL.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 13, 2020)

Y'all talking about getting raymond, but I'm just here looking for a certain cub with the same name as a certain judge _cough cough judy_


----------



## tobi! (May 13, 2020)

u can buy nmt, bells, any villager on etsy or ebay for cheap


----------



## avieators (May 13, 2020)

i tried this last night and got abt 150 nmt,,,i didnt get like an insane amount simply bc theres a lot of steps involved and i get distracted easily + i had to make two extra villagers and it gave me anxiety  not having nmt also gives me anxiety bc idk when im gonna see smthn i really want and someone's asking a ton of nmt for it weh. i refuse to participate in auctions w duped nmt tho, it doesnt feel morally right also auctions give me anxiety so i dont participate in them anyway jfsdklfj


----------



## jiojiop (May 14, 2020)

Mello said:


> Furthermore, this glitch is in no way close to the speed of cloning as the original one too; that glitch allowed people to pump 12m straight into their pockets within 45 seconds. This glitch is a multi-step process and you can only clone 5 items at once which takes much longer to do. Also, the margin for error is higher than the orignal glitch, which in itself acts as a deterrent for a lot of players. For this glitch to cause significant damage to AC's economy, we'd have to see this live for quite a bit longer to see a huge shift.



Nah dawg, you've got about a 3 minute window between autosaves and I can open 12 mail in about 30 seconds. That means that when fully optimized, and considering you can only hold 40 things so having to drop 20 would slow you down, you can get 40 mail x 10 nmt = *400 nmt in 3-5 min*.

If it were royal crowns or gold, 300,000 x 40 = 12m per session. Not bad!

I don't think the original dupe method of item rotation allowed people to clone nmt or diys though and had size restrictions on objects, so it's a moot point - this exploit is far superior.

Even if this is patched quickly - which it should be cuz it's an easy fix - it's still gonna inject tons of nmt and items into the community.


----------



## Wowzer Bowser (May 14, 2020)

The dupe glitch has definitely broken the animal crossing economy and I know it’s bad but it is pretty entertaining to see it crash. People overpriced everything and now I question what value really is.


----------



## Cethosia (May 14, 2020)

I can see people trying to dupe gold ore considering how rare they are, and how fast it is to go through gold tools. Even after almost 2 months, I only found 32


----------



## Raz (May 14, 2020)

Like Palpatine once said:

"Good...good"

The day the whole concept of "economy" in Animal Crossing comes to an end, will be a happy day. 

Trade things without applying monetary value, share things with others, help others players, don't act like AC is about building an empire or a simulation of Wall Street. 

It's a shame that the true spirit of the game has been lost for quite some time, and it was replace by greed, mimicking all that's bad in our capitalist societies.


----------



## absol (May 14, 2020)

Raz said:


> Like Palpatine once said:
> 
> "Good...good"
> 
> ...



I don't think that you can define the 'true spirit' of the game like that. Yes, it's nicer to share and help other players but the developers themselves have included the stalk market in the game.


----------



## Raz (May 14, 2020)

mentali said:


> I don't think that you can define the 'true spirit' of the game like that. Yes, it's nicer to share and help other players but the developers themselves have included the stalk market in the game.


I can because AC was never designed to have a market between players. Since the N64 days, the game was designed as a community game, a sharing experience, where players would help each other, providing fruits, furniture and clothing to each other. There was never an intention for players to start doing auctions, creating shops in forums to sell items, auctioning villagers and applying monetary value to things.

This disgusting behavior and idea only came to existence when Wild World became popular worldwide and people applied the same market logic they have in the real world into the game.

If you go back on gamefaqs page for ACGC you'll see stories of people who would mail their memory cards to other players to make trades, get new items, different fruit. It USED to be a community game, now it's a market with millions of traders.

Also, the stalk market was created as an in-game tool for players to get more bells weekly, as fishing and bug catching would become tedious at some point. It also served to teach kids (because yes, AC was created with kids as it's target audience) to be more responsible with their money. Some say it's gambling, but it's not. If you throw all your money into and don't have a decent return, you'll learn that risking everything isn't smart.

The devs also never anticipated the internet being a factor when the game was first developed (and that explains why WW was where this craziness started). It was a game you would play with your friends from school, your neighbors and so on.

I won't even mention other things they didn't anticipate and affect the stalk market and other "economic aspects" of the game because I already talked about this twice this week.


----------



## absol (May 14, 2020)

Raz said:


> I can because AC was never designed to have a market between players. Since the N64 days, the game was designed as a community game, a sharing experience, where players would help each other, providing fruits, furniture and clothing to each other. There was never an intention for players to start doing auctions, creating shops in forums to sell items, auctioning villagers and applying monetary value to things.
> 
> This disgusting behavior and idea only came to existence when Wild World became popular worldwide and people applied the same market logic they have in the real world into the game.
> 
> ...



You can still play animal crossing as a 'simulation of wallstreet' all by yourself if you want.
I'm not saying that the true essence of the game shouldn't be about a community supporting each other but I still don't think you can say the spirit of the game is lost if you want to focus on another aspect that the developers included. If they weren't happy about it they could've always removed it again.


----------



## Raz (May 14, 2020)

mentali said:


> You can still play animal crossing as a 'simulation of wallstreet' all by yourself if you want.
> I'm not saying that the true essence of the game shouldn't be about a community supporting each other but I still don't think you can say the spirit of the game is lost if you want to focus on another aspect that the developers included. If they weren't happy about it they could've always removed it again.


The point is that it wasn't the developers' that included a market between players. They weren't the ones who turned NMTs into a currency. They weren't the ones who created a market around selling villagers. The community did. 

I don't like the stalk market. In NL, I played it once to see how it would work, never touched it again. Now in NH, I used it twice, and i got so many bells that it trivialized many things. 

I'm not blaming the devs or the game, I put the blame squarely on the community for the creation of an in-game market for everything and it's subsequent disruption, caused by the necessity to find a way to deal with absurd prices and players who curbed the market to be an Animal Crossing version of Warren Buffet.


----------



## absol (May 14, 2020)

Raz said:


> The point is that it wasn't the developers' that included a market between players. They weren't the ones who turned NMTs into a currency. They weren't the ones who created a market around selling villagers. The community did.
> 
> I don't like the stalk market. In NL, I played it once to see how it would work, never touched it again. Now in NH, I used it twice, and i got so many bells that it trivialized many things.
> 
> I'm not blaming the devs or the game, I put the blame squarely on the community for the creation of an in-game market for everything and it's subsequent disruption, caused by the necessity to find a way to deal with absurd prices and players who curbed the market to be an Animal Crossing version of Warren Buffet.



The only thing that rubbed me the wrong way about your post is 
*.. don't act like AC is about building an empire or a simulation of Wall Street. *
In my opinion all animal crossing can be about anything you like. Yes, I agree that the devs probably didn't anticipate things like NMT being used as currency or villagers being sold, it isn't their fault if the games go against the 'true spirit' of the game because of that.
But they did include the stalk market. So you can, because the developers themselves included it, make your game just about building an empire(whatever your definition of that is) or _a simulation of Wall Street. _If you don't like people doing that then imo you can't say the developers aren't at fault bc they themselves made it an option. The people are merely using that option.


----------



## Raz (May 14, 2020)

mentali said:


> The only thing that rubbed me the wrong way about your post is
> *.. don't act like AC is about building an empire or a simulation of Wall Street. *
> In my opinion all animal crossing can be about anything you like. Yes, I agree that the devs probably didn't anticipate things like NMT being used as currency or villagers being sold, it isn't their fault if the games go against the 'true spirit' of the game because of that.
> But they did include the stalk market. So you can, because the developers themselves included it, make your game just about building an empire(whatever your definition of that is) or _a simulation of Wall Street. _If you don't like people doing that then imo you can't say the developers aren't at fault bc they themselves made it an option. The people are merely using that option.


Do you realize, then that, the same way these players created a market, they also created a problem (making some items hard to get by gatekeeping other players by charging exorbitant fees they can't pay)? And when people see a problem, they try to find a solution, and in this case, the solution was, first, to abuse TT to make more bells in order to pay these high prices, and after that also became a problem due to inflation, they managed to simply dupe items to cut the middle man and get their items (or NMTs) without having to pay for them. And now this solution bites the merchants in their collective butts, as it crashed the economy and people are crying because of that.

In the end, players created something that became a problem to other players, who in turn, came up with a solution that turned out to be a problem for the first group of players. 

I just find it funny cause it's a never ending cycle of people trying to one-up each other, which is something that, as I've said, goes against the spirit of the game.


----------



## coderp (May 14, 2020)

Just stop trading in NMT... people won't dupe them if they weren't manipulating the market by doing so.

Only *you* can determine what you consider currency... I saw this coming from a million miles away, sadly


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

does this mean i go back to doing multiple trips to drop off millions of bells? or do NMT prices rise because there’s more of them available now??


----------



## jiojiop (May 14, 2020)

I will say, this community is unlike any other game community I’ve seen, with its economy aspect.

Every other community I’ve been in has entirely been about helping each other out for free, or trolling each other in good fun. Even CF was less... capitalist than this. It kinda makes it feel less like a game?


----------



## IonicKarma (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> does this mean i go back to doing multiple trips to drop off millions of bells? or do NMT prices rise because there’s more of them available now??


Likely the latter, at least until when/if NMTs get entirely devalued here.  I'm hoping the fact that trading duped items isn't allowed here and that for the most part, this community is extremely friendly might mean our economy lasts longer than most other communities.


----------



## absol (May 14, 2020)

Raz said:


> Do you realize, then that, the same way these players created a market, they also created a problem (making some items hard to get by gatekeeping other players by charging exorbitant fees they can't pay)? And when people see a problem, they try to find a solution, and in this case, the solution was, first, to abuse TT to make more bells in order to pay these high prices, and after that also became a problem due to inflation, they managed to simply dupe items to cut the middle man and get their items (or NMTs) without having to pay for them. And now this solution bites the merchants in their collective butts, as it crashed the economy and people are crying because of that.
> 
> In the end, players created something that became a problem to other players, who in turn, came up with a solution that turned out to be a problem for the first group of players.
> 
> I just find it funny cause it's a never ending cycle of people trying to one-up each other, which is something that, as I've said, goes against the spirit of the game.


I don't get how that relates to what I've just wrote. I never said I don't agree with that.

My point was that you shouldn't be gatekeeping the 'true spirit' of the game, especially if it is something the developers themselves have included. You can build an empire or simulate the Wall Street market without ever playing with other people. If you don't like that aspect of the game I don't get why you don't blame the developers too.


----------



## Raz (May 14, 2020)

mentali said:


> I don't get how that relates to what I've just wrote. I never said I don't agree with that.
> 
> My point was that you shouldn't be gatekeeping the 'true spirit' of the game, especially if it is something the developers themselves have included. You can build an empire or simulate the Wall Street market without ever playing with other people. If you don't like that aspect of the game I don't get why you don't blame the developers too.


Wait, I think I got it. When I was talking about "building an empire", I wasn't talking about you, as a player, accumulating wealth. This is something that will happen normally because the more you play, the more you will earn bells. 

What I meant with "building an empire" was about how some players would board NMTs and items to flip them on the market, auctioning villagers and making stuff more and more expensive so other players wouldn't be able to catch up. Essentially, some players would end up gatekeeping others due to their financial power and ability to control the market. 

Notice that I'm not gatekeeping "the spirit of the game" by pointing out what it is in response to your first question. When I explain that the economy coming to an end is a good thing because it could mean a return to AC's origins, I'm not saying you should like that or that you should play that way. Just like people have the right to state that having an economy is a good thing to the game, I have the right to say the opposite. 

This whole discussion about how the glitch is a problem to the economy showed a lot of problems in this community that are far more concerning than "business cat is more expensive now". People have been shaming YouTubers and calling them names out of anger, while showing a lot of hypocrisy when they talk about usage of glitches and cheats.

People have trying to blame new players for the toxic behavior present in the comm but they fail to be honest with themselves when they can't admit how toxic they are themselves. Some love to say how this is a welcoming and wholesome community, until you expose their BS or disagree with them. It's getting tiresome to deal with people like this, and unfortunately, they're not rare. It's very unfortunate that this is happening, especially because the cause of this is always greed and inflated egos. 

Rant over.


----------



## absol (May 14, 2020)

Raz said:


> Wait, I think I got it. When I was talking about "building an empire", I wasn't talking about you, as a player, accumulating wealth. This is something that will happen normally because the more you play, the more you will earn bells.
> 
> What I meant with "building an empire" was about how some players would board NMTs and items to flip them on the market, auctioning villagers and making stuff more and more expensive so other players wouldn't be able to catch up. Essentially, some players would end up gatekeeping others due to their financial power and ability to control the market.
> 
> ...


Ok I got your definition of building an empire in the game.
For me it seemed like you were solely blaming the players on creating the 'wallstreet aspect' of the game even though it was the developers who included the stalk market.
*don't act like AC is about* *building an empire or a simulation of Wall Street. *
This is what I considered gatekeeping because as I've said imo you can make the game about anything you like. Or at least about something that the developers themselves included.

Also I agree that the community is not always as wholesome as it always portrays itself to be. :/


----------



## Darkina (May 14, 2020)

There is no "winning" in Animal Crossing. Everyone plays in the manner that suits them. Some folks want to let the game progress slowly while they fish and build, and others want to TT and use the terraforming tools to create their masterpiece island. Some folks spend time and resources to track down their dreamies who make them happy, and others just chill and let time bring them a variety of villagers that they enjoy checking out. There is no wrong way to play AC. My point being: imho, you can't "cheat" at AC because there is no winning and no competition. Is duping cheating? It's definitely exploiting the code in a manner that wasn't intended, but isn't TTing back to Sunday and selling turnips over and over again in a given week on turnip.exchange also exploiting the code in a manner that wasn't intended? Can you truly cheat in AC when you can never actually win at AC?

Pros to duping:
- Duping can be a quality of life upgrade - "I'll never have to spend hours creating tarantula islands again" or "I'll never have to dig up and diy another clam again!" (People are freakin' duplicating fish bait! That's how painful that game mechanic is!) or "I'll never have to fill my house with turnips again. I can finally decorate my house."
- People can go island hopping for their dreamies instead of paying those insane prices.

Cons to duping:
- I say there is no competition (and there isn't on your own island), but there is competition among players in an online community to buy villagers or items. By duping bells or NMTs or rare items such as star fragments and gold nuggets, the duping player definitely has an advantage over the non-duping player.
- You have the potential to make your game unenjoyable. Games walk a fine line to make something just challenging enough to be rewarding. When you overcome the challenge, you feel a sense of reward. If it's too easy, then you don't feel that sense of reward. (And conversely, if it's too hard, it's just frustrating and you quit. I'm looking at you fish bait!)

Things that look like cons that I don't think are cons:
- If they patch the dupe, players entering after the patch will be at a disadvantage because they are entering an online community with an inflated economy. I don't think this is a con because this has always been the case, since day one. I've never been able to afford Raymond or Judy since the very beginning. Short of buying NMTs on Ebay, I wouldn't be able to afford them. This has been the community economy from the beginning. This is a level playing field for us all.

This dupe seems really easy to patch because it involves the way the game saves data. You're saving your pocket state and not the mailbox state as you switch characters. They just need to save the mailbox state between switching characters during multiplayer mode.

Even if they patch this, duping will not disappear. We, as a community, need to learn how to live with it. Most of the time, mobs are massive, headless beasts that follow emotion and not logic. With leadership and guidance, that can change, but I don't think that will happen in this case - there are too many heads to this beast (TBT, Reddit, Discord, Twitter, etc). So, as a community, we can't change the duping in our beloved game and community, I think we have to learn to live with it, make peace with it, and play our sweet little game and enjoy our sweet little community with duping as a known and existing element.


----------



## An0nn (May 14, 2020)

Nintendo patched the interest rates and bug spawns, I would imagine this type of exploit would be high on their priority list. One of their main focuses seems to be maximizing the longevity of this game and exploits like this becoming widely used tend to hurt rather than help in that regard.



mentali said:


> Also I agree that the community is not always as wholesome as it always portrays itself to be. :/


There is a sickly-sweet kind of toxicity that seems unique to the communities that pride themselves on their wholesomeness. I feel like I’ve seen a lot of that since I joined the ac community. The aggression tends to be largely passive opposed to overt. You’re not dumb, you’re morally inferior. And you’re not a “scrub” you’re just “not a true fan”. You see posts and threads all the time where people are embarrassed because they like the “wrong” villagers or defensive/apologetic because they play the game the “wrong” way; obviously that sort of mentality would not be as prevalent in a community as accepting and positive as this one touts itself as being. It’s disappointing, but not terribly surprising. There’s nastiness in every community; sometimes it just comes in different flavors.


----------



## victoriae350 (May 14, 2020)

An0nn said:


> Nintendo patched the interest rates and bug spawns, I would imagine this type of exploit would be high on their priority list. One of their main focuses seems to be maximizing the longevity of this game and exploits like this becoming widely used tend to hurt rather than help in that regard.
> 
> 
> There is a sickly-sweet kind of toxicity that seems unique to the communities that pride themselves on their wholesomeness. I feel like I’ve seen a lot of that since I joined the ac community. The aggression tends to be largely passive opposed to overt. You’re not dumb, you’re morally inferior. And you’re not a “scrub” you’re just “not a true fan”. You see posts and threads all the time where people are embarrassed because they like the “wrong” villagers or defensive/apologetic because they play the game the “wrong” way; obviously that sort of mentality would not be as prevalent in a community as accepting and positive as this one touts itself as being. It’s disappointing, but not terribly surprising. There’s nastiness in every community; sometimes it just comes in different flavors.



Excellent points. I love how you mentioned the "not a true fan." When I was at school for Communications, we studied this throughout classes INCLUDING Digital Games! This has been an issue in a variety of fandoms over a variety of contexts (video games, sports, etc.). Society has created "true fan" to guilt trip other people, and make them feel bad for having a different opinions. Don't like that characters in that show? Well you're not a true fan. Or those lovely Facebook posts, "Only a TRUE FAN would get this!" It's a frustrating part of life.

There's also a passive aggressive behavior towards people in this game who want to charge fees for turnip exchanges. The creators of the website added emoticons, and I swear no matter what I do (entry fee or just tip) someone always thinks it's appropriate to react with the ridiculous clown emoji. That, in and of itself, is frustrating.


----------



## DinoTown (May 14, 2020)

At the end of the day, this glitch is a bad thing.
To counteract the sudden excess of NMTs in circulation, prices for online trading are only going to rise. Dupers can dupe to keep up with that, but everyone else who won't dupe for whatever reason (morals, fear of glitching the game, 'cheater' guilt, etc...) aren't going to be able to keep up because they are still going to be behind on NMT. The best they can hope for is getting their hands on decent items to sell for this sudden high NMT price, which won't help with them getting their footing in the economy again until the glitch is presumably fixed and prices go back down to normal, which would likely take a while until the high number of NMTs in circulation balances out. Put it this way - we are only just coming to find stability after all the bells made in the first duping glitch.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 14, 2020)

#nmtisoverparty FINALLY


----------



## Llunavale (May 14, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> #nmtisoverparty FINALLY


It's probably just going to make everything far more expensive tbh.

Prices have been increasing as the number of NMT in circulation has been increasing, that's why villagers like Raymond went from 300/400 NMT to start with to 1000+ NMT over time, now that there's a chance there's even more NMT in circulation, prices will just increase to meet demand. People are still going to want NMT, because they have a practical use in-game, so I don't think they're going anywhere honestly.


----------



## Velo (May 14, 2020)

Even beyond the basic duping that anyone can do, people have already hacked Switches and New Horizons, so they can make infinite copies of literally any and every item - including DIY recipes. And Nintendo isn't going to be able to patch over those people. So to some extent, that's just going to be a part of the economy now too. But I mean, NMT was going to go down in value eventually. Especially when people figured out other ways to get villagers.

I don't thiiiiink duped items will mess up games? I mean time will tell, but I haven't seen any horror stories yet. I don't recall many from New Leaf either, and I mean SO MANY items were from hacked 3DS in New Leaf. Although, I think there was some particular item(s) in New Leaf that came from the hacked 3DS that cause problems. Oh, maybe the flowers that couldn't breed?


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2020)

Velo said:


> Even beyond the basic duping that anyone can do, people have already hacked Switches and New Horizons, so they can make infinite copies of literally any and every item - including DIY recipes. And Nintendo isn't going to be able to patch over those people. So to some extent, that's just going to be a part of the economy now too. But I mean, NMT was going to go down in value eventually. Especially when people figured out other ways to get villagers.
> 
> I don't thiiiiink duped items will mess up games? I mean time will tell, but I haven't seen any horror stories yet. I don't recall many from New Leaf either, and I mean SO MANY items were from hacked 3DS in New Leaf. Although, I think there was some particular item(s) in New Leaf that came from the hacked 3DS that cause problems. Oh, maybe the flowers that couldn't breed?



The people with hacked switches usually can't access online or get banned from it quickly. It is an entirely different thing from duplication glitches.


----------



## sarosephie (May 14, 2020)

Is this the mail method or table method?

Tbh, the only duping I do is fish bait


----------



## Llunavale (May 14, 2020)

Bioness said:


> The people with hacked switches usually can't access online or get banned from it quickly. It is an entirely different thing from duplication glitches.


It's common practice amongst certain communities to trasfer hacked items to a newer, unhacked Switch via local play (as it does not require internet connection). They can then be distributed. Different from duping for sure, but the end goal is the same. This is basically how all the wedding items have appeared early.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> It's common practice amongst certain communities to trasfer hacked items to a newer, unhacked Switch via local play (as it does not require internet connection). They can then be distributed. Different from duping for sure, but the end goal is the same. This is basically how all the wedding items have appeared early.



Fair point, I forgot about doing that.


----------



## Velo (May 14, 2020)

Ah I won't talk about it too much since I don't think it's like super legal or anything and I wouldn't encourage it, but the people with hacked Switches are definitely finding a way to sell hundreds of copies of the same items. :x
I'm not a very technical person though, and I don't really care how either - since I wouldn't try or anything. But there are forums and websites, etc dedicated to it. Sometimes I get sucked into the dark vortex of it lmao.


----------



## An0nn (May 14, 2020)

victoriae350 said:


> Excellent points. I love how you mentioned the "not a true fan." When I was at school for Communications, we studied this throughout classes INCLUDING Digital Games! This has been an issue in a variety of fandoms over a variety of contexts (video games, sports, etc.). Society has created "true fan" to guilt trip other people, and make them feel bad for having a different opinions. Don't like that characters in that show? Well you're not a true fan. Or those lovely Facebook posts, "Only a TRUE FAN would get this!" It's a frustrating part of life.
> 
> There's also a passive aggressive behavior towards people in this game who want to charge fees for turnip exchanges. The creators of the website added emoticons, and I swear no matter what I do (entry fee or just tip) someone always thinks it's appropriate to react with the ridiculous clown emoji. That, in and of itself, is frustrating.


First of all, how cool! That sounds like a really interesting subject.


Yeah I’ve seen a lot of this too. I’ve been to one turnip sale in my ACNH life and as one of the _sellers_ I was worn down and stressed out by the ordeal lol. It was awful. Every three steps I took someone would come or go, every time I tried to open the shop window, I had to hastily close it again… As far as I’m concerned, anyone who will willingly subject themselves to hours of that can ask for anything they want; they’re clearly providing a service people are willing to pay for and I don’t get how that has a negative impact on anyone’s game who isn’t willing to pay what they're asking. Every time I check the trade boards, I see posts with high turnip prices and no entry fee. It’s not like someone's personal decision to charge means that everyone else is required to. So I don’t get why the people who get angry about this can’t just ignore the posts they aren’t interested in and deal with the ones they are. If my nooks are buying turnips for 32 bells each and I make a post demanding an entry fee of 400% of the profits and the sacrifice of your favorite villager to the void it wouldn’t have any effect whatsoever on anyone else's gameplay.


----------

